# Lyft Cofounder: Most of Our Rides Will Be Self-Driving Within 5 Years



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Reveals lyft has been working with GM on sdc

https://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/lyft-self-driving-fleet-five-years.html


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol good luck with that.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

This endless debate. 
To have a car that has self driving capabilities on the road with a human in the driving seat to take over if needed could be here in 5 years.

To have a totally driverless car with no human at the controls running around the streets of cities and towns across the country IN A COMMERCIAL CAPACITY. And No restrictions to day/night or weather. 10 years minimum.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> This endless debate.
> To have a car that has self driving capabilities on the road with a human in the driving seat to take over if needed could be here in 5 years.
> 
> To have a totally driverless car with no human at the controls running around the streets of cities and towns across the country IN A COMMERCIAL CAPACITY. And No restrictions to day/night or weather. 10 years minimum.


30 years closer to the mark. That's not the story you want to be telling investors though.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

How long a self driving vehicle will last against the destruction powers of the riders? Just imagine a brawl inside a self-driving vehicle on an UberPool trip. All it takes is one dead, raped or badly maimed pax to bring it all to an end.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft desperately tries to do at least as good as Uber, if not better, no matter what. SDCs are no exception. If Uber says 5 years then so shall Lyft, no matter how big a fantasy it is for either of them.


PepeLePiu said:


> How long a self driving vehicle will last against the destruction powers of the riders? Just imagine a brawl inside a self-driving vehicle on an UberPool trip. All it takes is one dead, raped or badly maimed pax to bring it all to an end.


Consider how many similar complaints have been made and proven with human-drivers. Uber may be "slightly wounded", but is still going strong. I do not think that it will be any different with self-driving vehicles.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

It used to be 3 years now its 5 years. They know how rediculous their achievement of converting everyone to baseically 1 soda flavor is. Not to mention the loss of work. Noone will have money and the sheeple will follow and be lazy and forget about evolving cuz its too much much work too much thinking.

Theres alot more serious things that need to be settled as these kids bring the important stuff up of today


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> This endless debate.
> To have a car that has self driving capabilities on the road with a human in the driving seat to take over if needed could be here in 5 years.
> To have a totally driverless car with no human at the controls running around the streets of cities and towns across the country IN A COMMERCIAL CAPACITY. And No restrictions to day/night or weather. 10 years minimum.


It may be 5 year or less because you do not need "a human in the driving seat to take over if needed". A human "remote operator" may take over whenever required. If PAX is uncomfortable then they can choose to exit the vehicle at any time, like today. To prevent that, either today or in an SDC, would be kidnapping. Initial commercial viability does not require "No restrictions to day/night or weather". Start in small, but highly profitable areas. These areas may be extremely well mapped, so the SDC can handle upwards of say 98% (yes, I'm estimating = making these numbers up) of all situations within that area. The remote operator can handle most of the remaining situations. In under 1% (perhaps under 0.1%) of situations the SDC will be unable to complete the trip and a human driver will be dispatched for the PAX.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Reveals lyft has been working with GM on sdc
> 
> https://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/lyft-self-driving-fleet-five-years.html


It is NOT service without the human component.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> It is NOT service without the human component.


The "service" has always been getting PAX from point A to point B, safely and efficiently. A "human component" is not required. Does an elevator or an escalator have a "human component"?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> The "service" has always been getting PAX from point A to point B, safely and efficiently. A "human component" is not required. Does an elevator or an escalator have a "human component"?


This whole elavator disscustion is pointless. There are stairs also. They talking about centralizing everything to where you have only 1 option. Elavators were mostly used for carrying equipment up scaffolds. Autonomous cars has not really much beneifit. Its 2017 and its simpilar in way to get a ride but alsoore incovieance compared to just hailing a cab takeing a train or just driveing ypur own car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> This whole elavator disscustion is pointless. There are stairs also. They talking about centralizing everything to where you have only 1 option. Elavators were mostly used for carrying equipment up scaffolds. Autonomous cars has not really much beneifit. Its 2017 and its simpilar in way to get a ride but alsoore incovieance compared to just hailing a cab takeing a train or just driveing ypur own car


It WOULD free up one more seat in the car for uber Pool.



Maven said:


> The "service" has always been getting PAX from point A to point B, safely and efficiently. A "human component" is not required. Does an elevator or an escalator have a "human component"?


Although 25 %of uber rides are the duration of elevator rides, most are not.
We are the police of uber.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It WOULD free up one more seat in the car for uber Pool


Yea at that point just take a bus


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Yea at that point just take a bus


Uber will eventually be govt. Subsidised.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will eventually be govt. Subsidised.


Yep. Anyone like me and you should hope these SDVs dont work cuz itll cost more threw taxes and less work. Noone will make money and civil war would spark out. Wait till truckers get kicked out. Alot of truckers are arming up


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

They don't understand the reality of how hard it is to find passengers. in busy cities who is gonna accept the ticket for all the double parked SDC? Can SDC get their license suspended? No many obstacles in the way. Are SDC gonna have fingers to enter the keypads for gated communities?

Lyft will go out of business when everyone stops using them because all they will do is get cancel and no show fees.

and a Real Rideshare company will come into play that pays human drivers are put Uber and Lyft out of business


These idiots who thinks SDC will be rideshare's savior should drive around picking people up for a week to realize it can't be done..


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> This whole elavator disscustion is pointless. There are stairs also. They talking about centralizing everything to where you have only 1 option. Elavators were mostly used for carrying equipment up scaffolds. Autonomous cars has not really much beneifit. Its 2017 and its simpilar in way to get a ride but alsoore incovieance compared to just hailing a cab takeing a train or just driveing ypur own car


Comparing elevators to stairs makes as much sense as comparing Uber to walking. Most people are LAZY and happy to pay for as easier, faster and less strenuous method of transportation. Oh, and where I am from, most elevators carry people, not scaffolding.


tohunt4me said:


> It WOULD free up one more seat in the car for uber Pool. Although 25 %of uber rides are the duration of elevator rides, most are not. We are the police of uber.


Not clear how this relates to my original post. What exactly is the purpose and function of the "police of uber"?


tohunt4me said:


> Uber will eventually be govt. Subsidised.


Heaven help us if that happens.  The next step will be endless regulation and gov't takeover.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> How long a self driving vehicle will last against the destruction powers of the riders? Just imagine a brawl inside a self-driving vehicle on an UberPool trip. All it takes is one dead, raped or badly maimed pax to bring it all to an end.


Pool could actually work with self driving cars. You could put a barrier between each seat so that it's like four separate compartments. Only your phone would open your door


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

In 5 years no drivers will work for Lyft and they will have a few SDC doing work. It is still gonna take a SDC 45 minutes to get across town in heavy traffic for $15, but cost Lyft a lot more that with free cars, free gas and free maintenance



tomatopaste said:


> Pool could actually work with self driving cars. You could put a barrier between each seat so that it's like four separate compartments. Only your phone would open your door


I call shotgun.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Comparing elevators to stairs makes as much sense as comparing Uber to walking. Most people are LAZY and happy to pay for as easier, faster and less strenuous method of transportation. Oh, and where I am from, most elevators carry people, not scaffolding


Yea back then it was for transporting materials and used for people after wards on a pully system. Now its SDVs wich we have alot of things with cars that beneifit mankind in so much that SDVs is just for governments to control us and a few investors can save some money.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Pool could actually work with self driving cars. You could put a barrier between each seat so that it's like four separate compartments. Only your phone would open your door


What happens if your phone's battery dies en-route? Do you ride forever, subsisting on food scraps from other uberPOOLers?

_Well, did he ever return? No, he never returned and his fate is still unlearned._
_He may ride forever 'neath the streets of Boston. He's the man who never returned._
- M.T.A. chorus - Kingston Trio


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Can you accuse your SDC of DUI to get it fired or get a free ride?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> This endless debate.


This really isn't a debate. To debate you need facts. This is people who are following the advances trying to educate those who don't.



Gung-Ho said:


> To have a car that has self driving capabilities on the road with a human in the driving seat to take over if needed could be here in 5 years.


They are already in full service on the roads. You missed it two years ago.



Gung-Ho said:


> To have a totally driverless car with no human at the controls running around the streets of cities and towns across the country IN A COMMERCIAL CAPACITY. And No restrictions to day/night or weather. 10 years minimum.


Zero chance. 2-3 years tops but this year is possible.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This really isn't a debate. To debate you need facts. This is people who are following the advances trying to educate those who don't.
> 
> They are already in full service on the roads. You missed it two years ago.
> 
> Zero chance. 2-3 years tops but this year is possible.


I want one to drive me to the airport in Boston next week. They're already in service as you said how do I get one?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

aJoe said:


> Can you accuse your SDC of DUI to get it fired or get a free ride?


Even better, BEVMAX sells bottles for under $4 that you can slip into the gas tank. 
The cop will have to hold the breathalyzer up to the exhaust pipe.
Not sure how an SDC can be made to touch its nose or hop on one foot. Probably fail those tests, too.
Instead of being brought to jail in a police cruiser, the SDC will be loaded on a truck and sent to the impound lot.
Sue Uber and don't settle for less than $10,000 to keep quiet and avoid more bad publicity for Uber.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> I want one to drive me to the airport in Boston next week. They're already in service as you said how do I get one?


Unlike you live on the preprogrammed route they're restricted to you're out of luck. lol don't listen to ramz. He's a former backyard sprinkler system installer . He doesn't know shit


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

I think the larger message from these news updates from companies such as Lyft and Uber are that they are trying hard to get rid of drivers, because they are NOT profitable with human drivers.

OK? Their business models do not align well with being a long term corporate citizen if they cannot be considered an "ongoing concern." This means that they must show profitability at some point in time, and back that up with big numbers and lots of zeros in the not so foreseeable future. It's this way or no other way to keep going.

Don't be in denial or become angry with the thoughts that this will all go away as for their business model to succeed, they must get rid of human drivers on a larger scale. Option 1, replace human drivers with autonomous vehicles and infrastructure. Option 2, go bankrupt. It leaves most of the drivers that are on the road today with the same conclusion.

My question is why keep helping feed these companies to stay in business long enough to ascertain more/viable market share so they can eventually remove most, if not all human drivers? I keep seeing and hearing that "it's not going to happen, etc." BUT, if it doesn't happen, these companies will fail to exist as they tore down a possibly sustainable business model to gain more market share, and thus need to face those consequences [eventually].


----------

